# searching for quality kitchen shoes



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i am sure others in our feild have run into this problem before; you find a pair of shoes you realy like (super burki's in my case) they last about 3 months and suddenly you have little or no tread left and a big gash in the bottom of your shoe that "line sludge" gets into. as i mentioned before i have found super burki's to be my favorite kitchen shoe thus far. unfortunately i spend $70 on them every 3-5 months. has anyone found any kind of shoe that holds up better to our profession or is it just me being to hard on the shoes? please guys give me a hand with this one. i apreciate any input yall can give me thanks. :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I switched to Skechers work shoes last year and have really enjoyed them.
I have many years in the industry and I will suggest that you have 2-3-4 pairs of shoes in use at one time. If you get into the habit of wearing a different shoe(even if it's the same shoe) every day you might find some comfort and some lon  gevity


----------



## maggie (Aug 17, 2004)

I have found redwing kitchen shoes really last a long time. I agree with switching shoes


Maggie


----------

